# Exosect - Bayer Crop Science



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Try this :- http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=248499


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

The product is already on the market in UK and maybe other Euro countries. Hope some of those beeks will give us a rundown.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Oldtimer,

I appreciate the link, BUT read as far as only a few posts. Thats not what I am after. 

Do you have any information on this product?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

No it's not used where i am.

In the other thread one guy said it's used in the UK & not highly regarded.

Reading their literature, to my mind anyway, applying thymol in a dust is a great idea, but the means of applying it via that "trap" might be a weak point.

However best some UK guys come on & talk about it.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

What do you mean "trap"?

This idea seems simple to me. electro static Thymol dust attracted to charged bees. If that waxy dust does what its claimed to, they should be able to simply dust the thymol mixture onto the top bars and have the bees work its way out, as it sticks to them. As its mentioned, that kind of bee to treatment contact will allow for smaller treatment doses to do the same job. And perhaps this meduim can be used with other treatments, like oxalic acid dust. 
Get the thymol right onto the bee, where it can vapourize, killing the v and t mites. Seems like a winner to me


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Hmm.. Trap was the wrong word, I should have correctly said bespoke dispenser.

This, from their web site - _Entostat powder is impregnated with small quantities of thymol and placed inside a bespoke dispenser, which is then inserted into the hive entrance. As bees enter the hive, they pass through the dispenser where they pick up the powder on their bodies; the powder is distributed throughout the hive as the bees go about their normal activity. The presence of the powder on the bee Increases hygienic behaviour by encouraging the bees to groom. The affect of grooming coupled with the presence of thymol causes mites to drop off of the bees. The system should always be used with a Varroa screen to prevent fallen mites from returning into the hive. _


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Hi,

I do have a strong reservation against Entostat Thymol, the product-to-be Bayer bought. Why?

Thymol dust is far from healthy for humans. Thus they minimized thymol doses to reduce the protective equipment required.

Thymol platelets are easier and faster to apply than dust. 

Thymol platelets evaporate thymol at a relatively constant rate over nearly a complete brood cycle. I doubt that the dust stays longer than few days.

Low doses of thymol are far more likely to result in "resistant" mites.

Low doses of thymol frequently cause late autumn collapses (at least in continental Europe).

To cut a long story short, Bayer is losing the bee health market (in continental Europa). Thus, they are desperately seeking for a new bee health product. Albeit this is a good thing, they are not particularly innovative. Thymol is around for decades, powders are successfull for Randy Oliver (sugar in his case  ).

Kind regards

Michael


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*



Constance said:


> Hi,
> Thymol dust is far from healthy for humans. Thus they minimized thymol doses to reduce the protective equipment required.


If you can, could you show some evidence they reduced it for safety reasons?

Some other points raised, the problem with thymol platelets is that they DON'T evaporate at a constant rate. It is determined by the temperature and is very variable, from almost no evaporation, to all done in a few days. This is why thymol is often regarded as unreliable.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Not at all popular in the uk....very few have bothered with it...apilif-var...apiguard,and thymol on pads is much more efficient.

Some of the comments from our uk forum............................

Not used exomite myself but some I know tried it a while ago and found it very hit and miss. Some bees would not even cross the trays and once exposed to damp the product clumps and loses much of it's effectiveness.

Given the fact it's been around a while with little uptake I would consider other options first.
...................................................................................................

Never used it. Seems too much like icing sugar to me, and icing sugar is cheap.

Seriously, presumably only mail order on the net? Never seen it stocked at Thorne. Might be at others. Would be more popular if very good. I presume therefore expensive and no better, than or perhaps worse than other treatments.
................................................................................................

Tried it on one hive last year, bees pouring out the entrance covered in white stuff looking very distressed (maybe because there was still a flow from balsam) Didn't give the 2nd dose and used Apiguard instead - that hive is now probably the strongest of the lot with the lowest mite drop.

Like most things Exomite isn't 'approved' although I'm sure Th**nes have sold it in the past and it is usually on open sale/promotion at Stoneleigh by the supplier/manufacturer.
...................................................................................................

Abstract:
A cooperative trial was undertaken in Florida, USA between the FDACS, Division of Plant Industry, Bureau of Methods Development and Biological Control, the Apiary Inspection Section and Exosect LTD in autumn 2004. Thirty honey bee hives infested with varroa mite were located at a bee yard near Umatilla, Florida. The hives were randomized and 10 replicate hives were used for each of three treatments: (1) two applications of powdered sugar incorporated into the Exomite Apis system on day 0 and 12; (2) two applications of thymol incorporated into the Exomite Apis system on day 0 and 12; and (3) two applications of Exomite standard product incorporated into the Exomite Apis system on day 0 and 12. Each application consisted of placing the contents of a 25 g sachet of the test material on a shallow tray which was placed within the hive entrance. The placement was done at mid-day to facilitate the distribution of the test material into the hive for dispersion within the colony. Trays were removed when all test material was absent from the tray. The results showed that a low population of mites initially was not controlled effectively by the test materials resulting in a gradual buildup evidenced by the fluvalinate treatment results.
Old stuff but not achieved success...so it seems 
..............................................................................................

Interesting is that such a product lives even if it is not so smart.

..........................................................................................

I tried it last year and never again. The bees absolutely hated it and got very angry whilst the exomite was in the hive, it also got wet and congealed into a solid mass, so after a couple of weeks, I just threw the lot out. Not sure as to its actual efficacy, but there are better treatments out there in my opnion.

............................................................................................

And there is not one single post i can find, which has anything at all good to say about it......from the those that have tried it.

There are more posts about it,but i think this gives the general thought,now if bayer are in some way going to improve it....thats another story.


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Hi Pete,

thanks a lot for the detailed comments! That's exactly what I imagined (or feared).

Kind regards

Michael


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Why do the guys @ Bayer see some usefullness with this product? All the feed back is from product supplied by the previous developers. Does Bayer have any study results on thier product that might prove more effective?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

>>That's exactly what I imagined (or feared).

What do you mean, feared. Whats there to fear? Why fear?


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

I don't see much usefulness for commercial beeks for this product in its present form. But, I'd like to see answers to Ian's questions above. What does Bayer see in this product? They're obviously not a bunch of dummies, businesswise.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

_I don't see much usefulness for commercial beeks for this product in its present form. What does Bayer see in this product? They're obviously not a bunch of dummies, businesswise. _

Maybe Bayer is targeting the hobbyist market. Bayer has the financial backing to do enough advertising to get uninformed hobbyists to buy overpriced inferior products.

It wouldn't be the first time a company used that business model.

And maybe Bayer figured out a way to make this work perfectly, and they want to buy it so they can shelve it, and market a product they can make more money on. If you can't beat the competition, buy them out.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

The product, developed by Exosect Ltd., is for the efficient and cost effective control of varroa mites in honey bees. It is based on Entostat powder, Exosects’ patented platform technology and the active ingredient thymol. The Entostat powder, which is derived from a natural ‘food grade’ wax, develops an electrostatic charge, even through very slight movement. When placed in contact with bees, the powder adheres to them and can be passed from one bee to another through direct contact. The technology means that only minute quantities of thymol are required, which reduces the potential for thymol residues in honey crops.



Entostat powder is the platform technology for Exosect’s entire range of products. Derived from a natural ‘food grade’ wax which is sustainably harvested from palm trees, Entostat powder acts as a delivery system for a wide range of chemistry. As the name suggests “Entostat” powder exhibits electrostatic properties. Even through very slight movement, it develops an electrostatic charge. Insects similarly develop an electrostatic charge as they fly through air or walk across physical surfaces. When placed in contact with insects, the powder adheres to them and can be passed from one insect to another through direct contact. This platform enables the use of very low doses of natural or synthetic active ingredients (ai) which helps reduce the use of ai’s in wide range of sectors.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Is there anyplace I can find any further information on test trials and such?
Perhaps more detail on the product?

Thanks


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

I am interested in this product they are currently developing. This has nothing to do with my so called "liberal use of pesticides" views.

If they have a product that works, and without the use of any chemical treatment, show me the data and where can I buy it!


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

*If they have a product that works, and without the use of any chemical treatment, show me the data and where can I buy it!
*

Ian
Please read the link in post number one of this thread.....not available yet, 2011.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

I don't know how much actual information is out there, compared to what we already have.

Somethings I do know...
...temperature dependant, which is why maybe we are seeing a lack of luster from the UK and other areas...much like our MA2
...I think if we see it before the fall of 2011 it will be a miracle. Canada and the US will probably demand their own trials. Registration does take time. And in Canada, PMRA will probably not register it for emergency use because we already have ApiVar as an emergency product. Since we can only have one emergency product at at time...this whole process might take a while.
...one thing we have going for us is, as much as some hate Bayer, bayer will know how to fastrack the Canadian and US science standards as welll as the PMRA's (US version?) standards.
What i mean when i say fastack is they know what they are doing, and how to get products approved.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Hi Honeyshack
Apiguard,Apilif-var are much more temperature dependant,yet are the most popular thymol treatments in the uk.
Exosect is not really as temperature dependant at all......from the website.......uses 60% less thymol,so as long as the bee's are still flying.

This targeted approach means that the product does not rely on thymol volatilisation.

http://www.exosect.com/pest_solutions/exomite/exomite.asp

Now what i am waiting to try.....maybe next year from the sounds of it,are the MAQS.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Ah, yes, thanks Pete! Thats the link I have been looking for!

but still no testing data or trials of any kind


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

I am beginning to understand their whole process now. The have a target market of organic producers in mind, and not specifically beekeeping. Bythe sounds of it, the benefits from this product might invert benefit beekeepers, if it works.

So, in regards to its application to beekeeping, mixed with Thymol, how exactly do they measure and treat the hives? 

As mentioned, the treatment does not rely on thymol volatilisation. so in that case it doesnt rely on temperature. Thats a huge advantage. Alot of non chemical treatments require volatilisation for the product to work, proving to be a huge dis advantage at times. 
That fact might widen the treatment schedule throughout the year. Lets say, late fall or early winter for example, when little to no brood rearing is happening. Perhaps even treatment within my indoor wintering facility. Imagine, treating during the slow days of winter rather than during the busy days of spring summer and fall.

And this has gotten me thinking a bit. Perhaps other non chemical treatments can be used with this medium, like oxalic acid powder for example. Oxalic acid is a very effective varroa mite treatment but its down fall is distribution of the treatment uniformly throughout the hive. 

Just a few thoughts


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

*Perhaps other non chemical treatments can be used with this medium, like oxalic acid powder for example. Oxalic acid is a very effective varroa mite treatment but its down fall is distribution of the treatment uniformly throughout the hive.*

This i why i added the comment to my previous posts, that they may be improving this product in some way. The delivery system is one of the most important parts,the static,otherwise why are they not just continuing to maket the product right away, as it is?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Why wouldnt just a simple sift of the treatment work? Pop off the top, sift as you would with a flour sifter, and close up the hive.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

I can see no reason that it would not work,but not for the extended time needed to clear up mites on young emerging bee's....hence the tray and slower delivery time. But in a colony which was broodless...it would work well enough,like sugar dusting,but much more effective in that it actually kills the mites,and stays on the bee's for a long time to do so.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

ya, I see

thats the problem with oxalic drizzle. One time treatment lasting for a few days or a week. 
Sugar dusting wouldn't adhere the treatment to the bees, where as exosect sticks the treatment to the bees. 

One thing I dont want is a specialized treatment apparatus


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

maybe I should sugar dust a hive I have in storage just to see is there is any negative reaction to the treatment. They are broodless right now but flightless for another 4 months, and in the dark. probably will be a bad idea becasue of the starch in the sugar. Likely eat alot of the sugar

You see, this exosect is perfect. Its not palatable, applied as a dust, and harmful to the mites. I could work very well in this situation.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

I have never used sugar dusting ,but could see the exosect static delivery system as being good if Bayer are going to modify it some way regards the mite killing substance,or quantity,or effectivness who knows yet.
Oxalic trickle i have plenty of experiance of, and dislike this,not used it for two years now...and have no intentions of using it again. Sublimation of oxalic is much kinder on the bee's,but may not bee so good for the operator if not applied with a bit of common sense. But anyhow thats going off on a bit of a tangent,not what this thread is about.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

I contacted the fellows at Bayer in regards to this product. No testing has been done or is presently available to provide review. So, ya, its not coming anytime soon. Looks to me they are nicely into the development stage of the process, and not necissarly in regards to beekeeping

We shall see


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Ian
thank you for the update,and actually asking them.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

if it sticks to the bees and stays on them for a long time. how will it not be tracked into the honey supers at a later time?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Bayer Crop Science*

Treatment would be done at times when supers are not on, just like all other treatments. I doubt this treatment would stick to the bees indefinitely. Just like all other particles stuck on the bees, it is groomed off.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

It would be intresting to see how sensitive bees really are to electromagnitec feilds caused by charged particals that cause the electrostactic effect. just throwing that out there. Bees are sensitive to magnetism as it is. I think they are also effected by EMF too, how much so, i do not know.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

We are talking static right? Static is everywhere anyway.


----------

